# Alittle help PLEASE



## miz_becki (Mar 13, 2006)

ok i love my flat stomach and my boobs and want to leave them as they are but my arms,legs and ass are way tooo skinny its making me depressed how people always think im anorexic =(. I live like in the middle of nowhere so going to a gym would be difficult please anybody have any help what so ever? xxx


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

You can do two simple exercises that don't require a trip to the gym:  squats and pushups.  Make sure you are using correct form (knees don't pass over toes for the squat, back straight, contract your butt muscles when you are coming up)...those two exercises whould shape you up in no time...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 13, 2006)

Only thing I can think of is eat! LOL


----------



## miz_becki (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_You can do two simple exercises that don't require a trip to the gym:  squats and pushups.  Make sure you are using correct form (knees don't pass over toes for the squat, back straight, contract your butt muscles when you are coming up)...those two exercises whould shape you up in no time..._

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 13, 2006)

I so wish that was MY problem! In some ways consider yourself lucky... toning up I think is one step closer than me... I have to loose the weight and tone! 

Yeah, maybe consider getting some work out tapes that target those zones? strip cardio and belly dancing are really fun.... and to me seems like they target lots of the arm region... since dancing usually requires some upper body movement too.


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 13, 2006)

ppl used to always say i was anorexic, but i wasnt atall, i was 99lbs tho , so i doubled wut i would eat and do exactly wut giz said, squats and pushups, but u also have to add sit ups, cause u are doubling yur food intake and want to keep yur tummy flat .... thats wut i did and now im 115lbs and look so much healthier


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 13, 2006)

It always makes me furious when people comment about your body when you are thin.  It is just as inexcuseable and damaging as commenting that someone is too heavy.  I went through all of jr. high and high school feeling like an alien because of the jokes because I am naturally skinny and trained professionally to be a  ballet dancer.  Sorry, </rant>

I think that your best bet is weight training of some kind.  Someone mentioned squats, which are great for building your glutes and quads.  If your calves are skinny, try toe raises onto the balls of your feet.  Can you buy some hand weights (maybe 10 pounds to start with) for your upper body?  Also, Therabands (like giant, stretchy rubber bands) are great for toning muscles (and they are inexpensive, too).  I like them because they work for many body parts.

As for the belly dancing/cardio suggestion, yes, you should do cardio anyway, but I am not certain that these will bulk you up.  I am a belly dancer (and modern dancer) and while it does build muscle, I have also gone down slightly in my thigh, waist, butt measurements from it.  

BTW, if you are not 30 yet, chances are that when you hit around that age, you will start to notice some changes in your shape, shall we say...

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## miz_becki (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inbigtrouble* 
_It always makes me furious when people comment about your body when you are thin.  It is just as inexcuseable and damaging as commenting that someone is too heavy.  I went through all of jr. high and high school feeling like an alien because of the jokes because I am naturally skinny and trained professionally to be a  ballet dancer.  Sorry, </rant>

I think that your best bet is weight training of some kind.  Someone mentioned squats, which are great for building your glutes and quads.  If your calves are skinny, try toe raises onto the balls of your feet.  Can you buy some hand weights (maybe 10 pounds to start with) for your upper body?  Also, Therabands (like giant, stretchy rubber bands) are great for toning muscles (and they are inexpensive, too).  I like them because they work for many body parts.

As for the belly dancing/cardio suggestion, yes, you should do cardio anyway, but I am not certain that these will bulk you up.  I am a belly dancer (and modern dancer) and while it does build muscle, I have also gone down slightly in my thigh, waist, butt measurements from it.  

BTW, if you are not 30 yet, chances are that when you hit around that age, you will start to notice some changes in your shape, shall we say...

Good luck and hang in there!_

 
lol thank you,some people think im stupid for complaining that im skinny when it really bothers me and i do totally get what u mean in ur rant lol.
I was wondering how many of each excersise and how long for / how many often do i need to do them / how long would they take to sh0ow some results?? well that was a general question anyone =) xx


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 16, 2006)

I dunno if its the correct way , but i would do 10 push ups and 30 of everything else everyday, and i got results pretty fast.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_I was wondering how many of each excersise and how long for / how many often do i need to do them / how long would they take to sh0ow some results?? well that was a general question anyone =) xx_

 
Hmmmm, good question.  Everyone responds differently to exercise, but my answer would be to try to do these exercises at least 4 times a week.  As for reps, I usually just do what ever I am doing until I can't do it anymore.


----------

